# Boones Little Andy



## slv (Nov 20, 2009)

I would be most interested in seeing photos of any offspring of Boones Little Andy and also to see your crosses that were most successful with the Andy offspring.


----------



## Relic (Nov 20, 2009)

This is our Boones Little Andy son Lucky Four Andys ColorCard aka Ace...he is an amazing stallion a picture doesn't capture his personality kindness and spunk..l've never seen any get he's thrown who l didn't like or hasn't done well showing at Nationals Worlds or on the local level






Ace






my fave son of Ace out of a Top Cat daughter






another fave Ace yearling son out of a Pharaoh daughter






a couple of Aces 09 grandsons now gelded



out of my fave guy


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Nov 20, 2009)

Relic, these are all beautiful horses. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Relic (Nov 22, 2009)

No one else with any Andy get or grandget??


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 22, 2009)

Ace is just beautiful



what a guy


----------



## whitney (Dec 7, 2009)

Post Rock Farms Aspen Gold aka Tweet is a granddaughter


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 7, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_Our stallion *"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"* is a _[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]_grandson of *"Boones Little Andy"*_[/SIZE]*.*






[SIZE=12pt]_We own a couple of his daughters *"3 D's Little Misty"* and *"Little Lady Luck"*_[/SIZE]











[SIZE=12pt]_Then we also have SEVERAL great granddaughters.... _[/SIZE]_[SIZE=12pt]Here's one of them that we own *"Ranger Creek Buckeroo Doll".* This filly is actually our stallion "Spirits" full sister's offspring. _[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_There's many great grand get but I don't have any photos on our website. This next year will be the first season when I can actually see the great grand get will produce for us. Typically, they all have the Arabian-Type head._[/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2009)

This is *Tibbs Sundowner HOF*. He's a 3x National Champion, 6x Reserve National Champion, 20x Grand Champion and Halter Hall of Fame gelding. He's also a hoofed teddy bear. We love him very much:


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't find any good pictures of her I got this year, but this is Scarlett. She is a grand daughter.






This was her last winter as a weanling.






Scarlett at a few months old with her dam.


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]My little stallion Huffmans Classic Little Dude(26.5) is a Boones Little Andy grandson. His dam was a Boones Little Andy daughter.[/SIZE]






Here is a photo of one of his foals at about three hours old










Joy


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres is my Countrylanes Buck the System, he is a coming 2 year old

he is a grandson of Boones little Andy

His dam is a beautiful daughter of Andy.






show above as a yearling











baby pics by Tracy Conrad.


----------



## LaVern (Jan 1, 2010)

Many years ago I bought 18 mares- all bred to Andy. Ended up with 13 fillies, so there was some of Andy influence here for many years. Pretty heads.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a Boone's Little Andy granddaughter on the dam's side.


----------

